# Painting, spraying, or coating roof - Some help for a new comer?



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to painting, spraying, or coating roof.


I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!




Anna


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

The roof coating business is a very lucrative portion of this industry. There are products much better than others. Prep work, details, execution, and proper product millage separates the men from the boys. Profit margins for us on coatings are usually 100% or better. However, coatings are not the solution for every roof. They can improve a roof's reflectivity and extend the life expectency of some roof systems. They do not fix leaks, they do repair bad spots in roofs. Think of coatings similar to adding a coat of paint on your house. If you don't replace all the rotted or damaged siding, prep it properly, caulk and seal where needed, your paint job isn't going to last and it certainly won't fix the bad areas by just painting over them. Meet with a few manufacturers until you find a product you like and trust and a company that is easy to work with. Start the process of their contractor certification program. You can get set up with a entry level rig, hose, and wand for around $7500. Rolling or brushing a coating makes you look like an amatuer IMO and I don't trust the coverage control.


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

We install our elatomerics using rollers and brushes. We use them on smooth BUR, smooth modified, and EPDM systems. We use specified coatings for each system along with an elastomeric cement and polyester fabric around penetrations, punctures and all seams on EPDM roofs.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We apply elastomeric built up roofs with the pour-spread-roll method. We apply coatings with rollers just like paint. The two are not the same. A coating is nothing more than ultraviolet protection for the roof, like sun screen. An elastomeric built up roof or elastomeric roof restoration is more than just a coating.

An elastomeric restoration is often installed in multiple passes, or in other words several layers. This allows you to build up the mill thickness without applying too much in one layer which may crack or improperly cure. In addition the elastimeric may be reniforced with polyester making it a built up system. While coatings are applied squares per gallon, an elastimeric restoration is applied gallons per square. Often 10 time the ammount of material is used when comaring the thin coating to an elastomeric restoration.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Apples and oranges. We coat metal roofs only. When I refer to coatings I speak mainly of metal roof restorations. I'm not a fan of low slope restoration process. Not saying it doesn't work, I've just never believed in the coating/scrim/coating process, or the sprayed chopped fiberglass, or emulsion, etc on built up roofing. Any low slope roof usually gets replaced or retrofitted if conditions are favorable for such. If there is any interply moisture in the existing system installing a multi-ply coating and scrim system only traps in the moisture and will cause the system to blister. I look at that very similar to those around here that will mop a modified over an existing smooth BUR or existing mod bit roof. In saying that, I by no means am throwing darts at those who do. Cold process doesn't get a lot of play in the south. If a roof is favorable enough to install a cold process retrofit to it I would assume it is favorable enough to install a granulated torch mod bit or 60/80 mil TPO or PVC retrofit. I think that would be a much better system and seams like more cost efficient. 

All that being said, my comment about squeegees or rollers was geared towards the metal roof coating process. I've just seen it turn out bad too many times with a roller. Plus it takes way more man power and time. Granted, our equipment set up is well over 10K but if you are doing enough of them it pays for itself many times over. We usually do at least 1500 to 2000 squares of coating per year on metal so it's worth the investment for us. However, I have recently done a few TPO metal roof retrofits using Versico's system and it makes for a very nice roof if conditions are favorable. That system may keep the rig parked in the corner. (I've never had to clean overspray off cars on a TPO job)


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've never done a metal restoration, only low slope so my comments were strictly about low slope restoration. When the customer has realistic expectations from a restoration, there is nothing wrong with it. It is not always my first choice for a project however there have been projects where it was the only choice other than a tear off.

With any lay over application of any low slope membrane I have always read that it is the responsibility of the applicator to ensure there is no trapped moisture. This is not something unique to elastomeric restoration. Applying a new roof over a wet one instantly voids the warranty for the new roof membrane.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> I've never done a metal restoration, only low slope so my comments were strictly about low slope restoration. When the customer has realistic expectations from a restoration, there is nothing wrong with it. It is not always my first choice for a project however there have been projects where it was the only choice other than a tear off.
> 
> With any lay over application of any low slope membrane I have always read that it is the responsibility of the applicator to ensure there is no trapped moisture. This is not something unique to elastomeric restoration. Applying a new roof over a wet one instantly voids the warranty for the new roof membrane.


What system do you guys use mostly up there? Aren't you up in the Chicago area?


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Anna and welcome. I'm new too. Roof coating mainly over black EPDM is what I did mostly. When you're called on a flat roof for maintenance purposes I first check to see if the black rubber was installed over a sun room, den or other living area. If so, I recommend coating with a white coating specifically made for coating EPDM. It will increase the reflectivity by 300% and will prolong the roof for approximately five (5) yrs. Then can be coated every five(5) yrs. indefinitely. It is a great way to increase your business, provide an attractive alternative to roof replacement and feel good about it. I never recommend installing a black EPDM roof system over a heated and cooled living area. I realize there is an insulating sheathing (supposedly) under the rubber but its main purpose is to protect the rubber from nails backing through and gives a good surface to install EPDM on. However, it does not provide a good source of insulation.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

lgb1roof said:


> Hi Anna and welcome. I'm new too. Roof coating mainly over black EPDM is what I did mostly. When you're called on a flat roof for maintenance purposes I first check to see if the black rubber was installed over a sun room, den or other living area. If so, I recommend coating with a white coating specifically made for coating EPDM. It will increase the reflectivity by 300% and will prolong the roof for approximately five (5) yrs. Then can be coated every five(5) yrs. indefinitely. It is a great way to increase your business, provide an attractive alternative to roof replacement and feel good about it. I never recommend installing a black EPDM roof system over a heated and cooled living area. I realize there is an insulating sheathing (supposedly) under the rubber but its main purpose is to protect the rubber from nails backing through and gives a good surface to install EPDM on. However, it does not provide a good source of insulation.


Your seam to forget most living areas have insulation in the rafters. Any insulation over the decking is just added. generally we use 1.5" ISO. Remember ISO has an R value of 6-7 per inch.


----------



## unishield (Nov 17, 2011)

astream said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to painting, spraying, or coating roof.
> ...


Astream, we offer a product you might be interested in. You can email me if you wish!


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

We introduce our elatomerics utilizing rollers and brushes. We utilize them on smooth BUR, smooth altered, and EPDM frameworks.


----------

